
Long-Delayed James Webb Space Telescope Is Again Delayed - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/long-delayed-james-webb-space-telescope-is-again-delaye-1844000246
======
drdeadringer
I'm curious about how long of a delay a "next generation product" becomes a
"previous generation product", whether that product actually gets ... launched
... or not.

------
fallingfrog
They’re gonna have to start calling it “James Webb forever”

